

Ask HN: Why am I not able to see how WhatsApp web app is communicating with? - new_user_name

Hi,<p>I am trying to see what AJAX calls its trying to make, cant see a thing in the networks tab of Chrome brower.<p>Can please someone explain, what&#x27;s this magic!<p>(Are they communicating using websockets?)
======
MalcolmDiggs
Hard to say from here. You can try going a level lower, run something like
"tcpdump" on your machine and just watch what's going on. Might provide you
some insight into the inner workings.

------
andrewchambers
I believe they are using some chrome only feature, perhaps direct tcp
connections?

